# Company allowing me to relocate anywhere I want...



## Altonymous (Jul 9, 2013)

For the past few months I've been interviewing with different companies in different parts of Europe. When I informed my boss of this he informed me that the company is willing to allow me to work anywhere I want 100% of the time. They would not be able to offer me sponsorship of a work visa as they have no presence in the Netherlands. My question is this... What do I not know to ask about/research that I should in regards to working for a US company while living in the Netherlands.

The things I know so far:
- Need to figure out the residency permit stuff for me and family.
- Need to figure out tax issues.
- Need to figure out medical coverage (have kids).
- Need to figure out school regulations.
- Need to figure living arrangements.
- Need to figure out transportation.

What else am I forgetting? If you have answers I'm all ears. I've been looking at everything from a work permit perspective for so long and it's taken me a long time to sift through all the information for that process that redoing it for a residency permit seems very daunting.


----------



## jennymom (Jul 15, 2013)

I think you got everything right. I can't come up with something else.


----------



## AmericanInHolland (Jul 21, 2013)

jennymom said:


> I think you got everything right. I can't come up with something else.


I'm an American living in Holland 7 years now, been through it all. Feel free to contact me if needed on these points, maybe I know an easier way etc.


----------



## AmericanInHolland (Jul 21, 2013)

I clearly don't see the basis they'd give you the permit but I'm not the expert in this field. You should try a company that specializes in taxes for American dutch residents. They also normally can give you tips on your residence permit.


----------

